# ASK: Noob question..how do I see what I'm watching? 720p..1080i..ect?



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

I have an 811 and a Sony 55wf655 rp lcd. I love the setup but have a basic question. How do I see what sort of hd signal I am watching? 

The sony tv has only one button that gives any info...and it always says 1080i 16x9...I don't see any way to produce this info on the 811 either. I just want to know if I'm watching 480i or 720p or 1080i...ect. Thanks in advance. sim


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Simtare said:


> I have an 811 and a Sony 55wf655 rp lcd. I love the setup but have a basic question. How do I see what sort of hd signal I am watching?
> 
> The sony tv has only one button that gives any info...and it always says 1080i 16x9...I don't see any way to produce this info on the 811 either. I just want to know if I'm watching 480i or 720p or 1080i...ect. Thanks in advance. sim


Welcome to DBSTalk, Sim! The 811 output depends on the setting for TV Type. Since you have a Sony RP LCD, the proper menu setting in the 811 would be 16X9, 1080i. As I recall, That's what you'll get out of the 811 on the DVI and component video outputs, regardless of program content. If a broadcaster is transmitting in 720p, the 811 will convert it to 1080i. The S-Video and composite video outputs of the 811 are always 480, regardless of the program source. This is an oversimplification, but basically what happens. Correct me if I'm wrong, guys.


----------



## Simtare (Dec 24, 2004)

Ahhh, now I see. Thank you Cholly ! I just went in and set the 811 to 720p and that changed my tv to 720p....very nice and simple. I went back to 1080i..it sems a bit better, although both are great. Really starting to like this 811.
One question...with my 55" sony..is there ever a reason to set the 811 to something other than 1080i ? Would 720p be better for any kind of viewing? thanks again for the help ! sim


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is a complex (and subjective) issue, and I defer to the experts on it. Obviously, it's a pain to try to switch constantly to the resolution of the broadcast image. As I understand it, it's usually best to leave settings at the native resolution of your TV. In the case of the Sony RP LCD's, I'm pretty sure it's 1080i. That being said, if you were watching ABC or Fox HD over the air, they transmit in 720p, and for fast action scenes such as football or racing, that would give the best picture if it were sent directly to your TV screen without being converted. Since both the 811 * and* your TV do conversion, it becomes difficult to say what's best. Some folks say "whatever looks best to you"


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Cholly said:


> This is a complex (and subjective) issue...Since both the 811 *and* your TV do conversion, it becomes difficult to say what's best. Some folks say "whatever looks best to you"


Very well said Cholly.

Happy Holidays and I hope eveyone has safe travels.
Jason


----------

